# Philadelphia Shopping Elton Brand



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

There is legitimate rumors going around that Philadelphia is actively shopping Elton Brand (along with the #18 Pick)..


_Hypathetically speaking_ if Philadelphia was open to trading Brand, would you give up Rashard Lewis to get him? 


And yes...I know he's been injured the passed two seasons.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

What are their contract situations?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bad, both bad.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I realize that, but I'm looking for specifics.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Here are the numbers for their contracts over the next four seasons..

*Elton Brand* 
2009-10 - $14,858,471 
2010-11 - 15,959,099 
2011-12 - 17,059,726 
2012-13 - 18,160,354 


*Rashard Lewis*
2009-10 - $18,876,000
2010-11 - 20,514,000
2011-12 - 22,152,000
2012-13 - 23,790,000


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i can only see the knicks dumb enough to take his contract


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Prolific Scorer said:


> There is legitimate rumors going around that Philadelphia is actively shopping Elton Brand (along with the #18 Pick)..
> 
> 
> _Hypathetically speaking_ if Philadelphia was open to trading Brand, would you give up Rashard Lewis to get him?
> ...



Not a chance in hell. Rashard's overpaid, but he's a huge reason why the Magic made it to the NBA Finals.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Prolific Scorer said:


> *Rashard Lewis*
> 2009-10 - $18,876,000
> 2010-11 - 20,514,000
> 2011-12 - 22,152,000
> 2012-13 - 23,790,000


:laugh:


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

4 more years, still can not understand why Otis was pushing so hard for that 6th year on the deal. I remember Rashard had agreed on 5 years and then Otis made a sign and trade and added one more year...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Babir said:


> 4 more years, still can not understand why Otis was pushing so hard for that 6th year on the deal. I remember Rashard had agreed on 5 years and then Otis made a sign and trade and added one more year...


Lol, I dont think Otis is an idiot. I'll give him the benifit of the doubt and say we wouldn't have Rashard right now if we didn't overpay for him.


----------

